# Sensor Cleaning experience on 1D X - Sharing results



## victorwol (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi! I have posted before that my 1D X came from factory really dirty and I didn't really wanted to send it to CPS since my experience with their cleanings is disastrous. 

So I tested first the camera cleaning, NOTHING.... absolutely no difference at all.... nada... wondered what is that Canon bragged so much about it...


----------



## victorwol (Sep 2, 2012)

here is before cleaning.....


----------



## victorwol (Sep 2, 2012)

so then I tested the Dust Aid Platinum wand.... very cheap... but still some dust that was adhered to the sensor and seems that the silicone on the wand was not strong enough to get it off.... but a huge change for a dry system. A blower didn't move, clean or remove this dust....


----------



## victorwol (Sep 2, 2012)

so then I tried the Sensor Swab with Eclipse.... which sort of removed it... but I always have an issue with the Eclipse and Sensor Swabs... always leave behind traces of the fluid and the Sensor Swab always leaves dust behind, seems to be a magnet for dust.


----------



## victorwol (Sep 2, 2012)

then I used Dust Aid Swab with their dust free cloth... and their fluid. Which to my surprise leave no trace at all.. so pretty happy with results of this very cheap solution.


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice write up. You have convinced me to give these products a go.


----------



## victorwol (Sep 2, 2012)

2n10 said:


> Very nice write up. You have convinced me to give these products a go.



I know what kind of nightmare is, so if I can help... I'm happy.


----------



## Ophthaltographer (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes thanks so much for sharing your research. Have tried cleaning the sensor with a Lens Pen?


----------



## victorwol (Sep 2, 2012)

Ophthaltographer said:


> Yes thanks so much for sharing your research. Have tried cleaning the sensor with a Lens Pen?



No because its nature is a bit abrasive.. so I would not dare, although they have one very small called Micro, that is supposed to be for that, but once I got it, and saw its finishing, I didn't wanted to even try.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 2, 2012)

Never use a regular LensPen. They have a SensorKlear for sensors, although I've not used one. 

I use an Arctic Butterfly 724 Super Bright, and that took care of the 1D X sensor dust that came free of charge from Canon.


----------



## victorwol (Sep 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Never use a regular LensPen. They have a SensorKlear for sensors, although I've not used one.
> 
> I use an Arctic Butterfly 724 Super Bright, and that took care of the 1D X sensor dust that came free of charge from Canon.




That's the lens pen I have. But looks very cheap and dangerous to use on a sensor. This dust was very stubborn. I think some moisture from going in and out of a place with strong AC made it to stick to the sensor. There is a huge difference in money between the Butterfly and the Dist Aid thingy... Although I'll get one soon too. Want to check it


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 2, 2012)

There is a skill to cleaning sensors, particularly wet cleaning. I've learned to use very little eclipse on the swabs, and It always takes about 5 swabs to do a good job. 

Eclipse is merely super clean acohol and does not leave sticky residue. However, a poor cleaning will smear any oil or lube that is on the sensor or picked up by touching the mirror box with the swab all over the sensor and make it worse.
Unfortunately, cameras sometimes have too much lube in the mirror hinge, and it leaks onto the sensor and makes it difficult to clean. If that is happening, send it to canon or it will splash lube on the sensor over and over. Dust sticks to the lube.


----------



## M.ST (Sep 2, 2012)

I am very happy with the Arctic Butterfly 724 Super Bright and the Visible Dust liquids.


----------



## victorwol (Sep 2, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There is a skill to cleaning sensors, particularly wet cleaning. I've learned to use very little eclipse on the swabs, and It always takes about 5 swabs to do a good job.
> 
> Eclipse is merely super clean acohol and does not leave sticky residue. However, a poor cleaning will smear any oil or lube that is on the sensor or picked up by touching the mirror box with the swab all over the sensor and make it worse.
> Unfortunately, cameras sometimes have too much lube in the mirror hinge, and it leaks onto the sensor and makes it difficult to clean. If that is happening, send it to canon or it will splash lube on the sensor over and over. Dust sticks to the lube.



Wasn't lube. I found the cloth from Dust Aid better than Sensor Swab material. Had ver bad experiences with cleanings from Canon. Twice came back worst than it went. 

I've seen the condensation from wet hot days to be a killer for sensors. Makes them sticky to dust. Eclipse seems to be stronger than Dust Aid liquid, but personally never was able to clean with it and don't leave trace. Dust Aid liquid was easier to use and their cloth left no particles behind when Swabs material in my experience always leave some fine dust behind. Like particles of the fibre. Hate cleaning no matter what.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 2, 2012)

I just send mine to Canon and they do it for free. The only downside is that you have to pay for insurance to ship it, which for a 1DX is going to be what, $100 or so? Wow.


----------



## victorwol (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't be that much. I shipped back a 70-200 that they loan me, and shipping and insurance was $26 FedEx ground. So the portion of that for $2500 of insurance was not more than $10


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 2, 2012)

Insurance pricing varies, and Canon surely gets a discount (if they ship insured).

My local UPS store charges walk-in customers 2x the UPS website rate for retail package insurance per $100 of valuation.

I know of one company that ships their stuff without insurance- they ship 1000's of packages a year. Cost of insurance > risk of package loss. They may self insure, but they sure aren't paying UPS for it.

Canon may be the same, and Canon requires a signature upon delivery. I had to go to the FedEx depot to get my stuff.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 2, 2012)

victorwol, you are one brave dude to clean your brand new 1DX sensor ... although I have cleaned my 60D sensor twice, I would sh!t myself doing that to my new 5D MK III ... but I enjoyed reading your post and very useful info.


----------



## khv3412 (Sep 2, 2012)

I like what bdunbar79 did. Camera still underwarranty, just send it back to Canon Professional to clean it for free. We only paid the shipping to Canon & Canon will paid for shipping camera back to you. Why wast your momey to buy cleaning stuffs & you need to know what you are doing. You might ruin your camera.


----------



## victorwol (Sep 2, 2012)

danski0224 said:


> Insurance pricing varies, and Canon surely gets a discount (if they ship insured).
> 
> My local UPS store charges walk-in customers 2x the UPS website rate for retail package insurance per $100 of valuation.
> 
> ...



If you have your own insurance, you might not need to hire UPS one. I alway buy UPS online and then go to the store


----------



## victorwol (Sep 2, 2012)

victorwol said:


> danski0224 said:
> 
> 
> > Insurance pricing varies, and Canon surely gets a discount (if they ship insured).
> ...




Not my first cleaning. I have cleaned my 7D, 5DMKII and MKIII before... Also as I mentioned several times. I have sent my cameras for sensor cleaning before twice and never came back better than what I can do. In fact came back worst, have to send it again, and again and then just abandoned the idea of Canon cleaning my sensors. It might be enough for regular photography, but when you do Macro with an MP-E 65 a small particle of dust is like a rock in your photo.


----------



## sure shot (Sep 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I use an Arctic Butterfly 724 Super Bright, and that took care of the 1D X sensor dust that came free of charge from Canon.



This. AB 724 1.0 cleaned my sensor a treat. No wet clean needed.


----------



## victorwol (Sep 3, 2012)

sure shot said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I use an Arctic Butterfly 724 Super Bright, and that took care of the 1D X sensor dust that came free of charge from Canon.
> ...



Probably my next purchase after I sell my 580 EX IIs....


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 3, 2012)

M.ST said:


> I am very happy with the Arctic Butterfly 724 Super Bright and the Visible Dust liquids.


My only experience with sensor cleaning is with Eclipse ... But I've been mulling over buying the AB, actually the full Vsible Dust kit ... The more I mull over it, the more the price seems to go up (it now sells for $334) on B&H ... I am still undecided if I want to spend that much on a sensor cleaner. So I need some advice:
Do you use the full kit? if yes, you mind sharing your experience?
But if you are only using just the AB, is it sufficient?
Your thoughts would be much appreciated


----------



## victorwol (Sep 3, 2012)

I do not have the AB. But I have the loupe with the LEDs and find it amazing to spot dust.


----------



## Shooter (Dec 6, 2012)

I have cleaned both my X sensors a couple of times. The tools I use are all Visible Dust products. Don't know if anyone else is experiencing this, but the X sensors seem to get filthy in a hurry. I also see a lot more silicone spots on the sensor, probably due to the speed at which the mirror slaps around at max frame rate. Over the past 10 years I have had every pro body Canon has mad, in multiples, and none of them have gotten as dirty as my X bodies.

I'm about to launch into a couple of hours of cleaning because at f/11 and above the images are so cluttered with crud, they're worthless.


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh my goodness I didn't even see thsi thread before- I psoted a near identicle thread abotu sensor dirt- Yuo can read abotu my experience in my htrerad- so far I haven't worked up the nerve to try cleanign it- The dirt I had on my sensor was pretty bad-


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 8, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Unfortunately, cameras sometimes have too much lube in the mirror hinge, and it leaks onto the sensor and makes it difficult to clean. If that is happening, send it to canon or it will splash lube on the sensor over and over. Dust sticks to the lube.



I suspect that this is what is happening to my 1DX- it arrived absolutely filthy- and hte spots looked like lubricant to me, although I couldn't be sure- I thought that if it was excess lubricant splatterign, then it woudl eventualty settle down- IF indeed it is lubricant- it's just a shame canon didn't get the excess off before shipping it out- there's nothign worse than gettign a new expensive camera only to have to send it back right away- especially if it was the fault of the camera maker using too much lubricant especially on their flagship product-

I think I've decided to try to clean the sensor myself after I've got insurance o nthe camera- I'll eventually need to clean the sensor myself, as I won't be able to afford to keep sendign it in all the time (I live in humid area, and humidity and dust lead to welded on dust fro mtime to time)


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 8, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> I just send mine to Canon and they do it for free. The only downside is that you have to pay for insurance to ship it, which for a 1DX is going to be what, $100 or so? Wow.



Well see- thsi is the thing- auto makers frequently have recalls- and all we have to do is take our vehicles to nearest dealer and have the problems fixed- but with hte camera we have to pay insurance and all that to send it to canon specifically? This is a proble of their making (1DX's arrivign with filthy sensors) and now we have to immediately spend morem oney than we've already spent, sendign it back to them? I think we even have to pay shipping too- I was told by Canon that they weren't sendign an RMA shipping label- and I assume I'll be paying shipping both ways? plus insurance? Not too happy abotu all that


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 8, 2012)

Shooter said:


> I have cleaned both my X sensors a couple of times. The tools I use are all Visible Dust products. Don't know if anyone else is experiencing this, but the X sensors seem to get filthy in a hurry. I also see a lot more silicone spots on the sensor, probably due to the speed at which the mirror slaps around at max frame rate. Over the past 10 years I have had every pro body Canon has mad, in multiples, and none of them have gotten as dirty as my X bodies.
> 
> I'm about to launch into a couple of hours of cleaning because at f/11 and above the images are so cluttered with crud, they're worthless.



Yep- especially if they involve the sky- or moon shots or blank walls- I'm afraid I'm abotu to have to clean this too- I'll probably have to go to hospital after to fix my ulcer- But I'll get it done- I hope


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 9, 2012)

So *Nazareth*... do you go back as far as the _[size=12pt]Sound Elixir_[/size] tour?


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 9, 2012)

Lol- even further back


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 9, 2012)

LOL! Funny, me too. That was just the first Nazareth concert I was able to attend since I lived in a fairly rural area back then.


----------

